# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Ivanacara Adoketas

## joopsg

I think should seperate the threads between Ivanacara and Apistogramma.
So Adoketa Keepers report here.


Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

My captive bred Adoketas from Aquarist Chamber.
Maleuploadfromtaptalk1392534054808.jpg Femaleuploadfromtaptalk1392534101376.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Apistoinka

Nice pair.. do they fight often like apistogramma.. wats the damage like..

----------


## joopsg

Hi Bro, thanks for the compliment. Initial stage, male will chase the female ferociously. Now they are sort of bonded. Just flaring and wriggling of bodies side by side. Side note to take note. I cannot put tankmate with them as they killed almost every tankmate i put in.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Apistoinka

Wow that is kind of challenging to keep them.. guess is not cheap also.. the marking on their face is awesome plus those redness on their body..

----------


## joopsg

Yup.. that is one of the reason why i bought them .

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## mobile2007

Hi henry, can you share how you identify the male and female？ From your photos, they look very similar to me.

----------


## joopsg

Actually picture cannot justify the fishes, the fishes in my tank somehow look different from picture. My male red blotches on the head are much redder and also the fins also.
The female fins are like reddish brown much duller compare to the male. But how to sex really i got no idea but female is really much smaller than the male.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

All sexing are done by the supplier. When i got them, was told smaller one is female.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## mobile2007

I see, thanks for the info. I hope the pair will make babies soon.  :Smile:

----------


## joopsg

Hope so. One thing for sure, they are not like Apistogramma. One male and female keep in a tank not equal to breeding. My pair just showing some bonding after 1 month or so.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Apistoinka

Nice fishes.. tempted to try but pocket not enough.. hahaha...

----------


## joopsg

Earlier post of the Adoketas.
Female uploadfromtaptalk1392599584438.jpg 
Male uploadfromtaptalk1392599614385.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## illumnae

My wildcaught pair self brought in from Hong Kong:

Male:



Female:



They appear to be bonded but no spawning action yet. I use Nannostomus unifasciatus and Nannostomus marilynae as dithers and the adoketas leave the pencils alone.

----------


## joopsg

Illumnae, maybe your tank bigger. Moreover my adoketas finnage not so long as yours. I just want to keep them nicely.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## illumnae

Maybe mine finnage so long that it cover the breeding tube, so the female cannot see so she never lay eggs!  :Very Happy:

----------


## joopsg

Haha...nice one..

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

----------


## mobile2007

Wow, very poisonous stuff that illuminae posted. The thing about adoketa, it is very nice to own one. However, it's fairly expensive and difficult to sex.

----------


## joopsg

Hopefully some of us can get them to spawn and hatch.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leon

Because of space constraint... Can I keep a pair in a Gex L tank??? Anybody tried that before??? Thanks

----------


## joopsg

I am keeping them in a 1ft cube 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leon

> I am keeping them in a 1ft cube 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


You are A Terror!!! U cover up your Cube???
Thanks

----------


## illumnae

LFS keep them in partition tanks, very small space. However, you really need to observe closely in such close quarters as these guys are notoriously aggressive fish! That could be why bro Henry's adoketa murdered all tankmates because their territory covers the entire tank. Mine are kept in a 2 x 1.5 x 1.5 and they leave the dithers alone.

----------


## joopsg

> You are A Terror!!! U cover up your Cube???
> Thanks


Hi Leon, pushing the limits of the adoketas. Now the bonded pair now happily in their tank. After seeing the tankmates being killed, my wife also stop asking me to buy fish to put into the tank. Haha. Plan work!!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

> LFS keep them in partition tanks, very small space. However, you really need to observe closely in such close quarters as these guys are notoriously aggressive fish! That could be why bro Henry's adoketa murdered all tankmates because their territory covers the entire tank. Mine are kept in a 2 x 1.5 x 1.5 and they leave the dithers alone.


Bro illumnae, thanks for been supportive.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

> Hi Leon, pushing the limits of the adoketas. Now the bonded pair now happily in their tank. After seeing the tankmates being killed, my wife also stop asking me to buy fish to put into the tank. Haha. Plan work!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Forgot to add. Tank cover is a must for add dwarf cichlids..

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leon

I bought one Adoketa in 2012 and recently I shifted to Bishan... From a 2 x 1.5 x 1.5 to a Gex L both without cover... Was fine untill one day my Dear did laundry... It flew out... I wonder did my dear wife murder my Fish!!! Or it's my fault... The tank is beside the wash machine!!! Space constraint is one thing... Lady of The House is Major haha

It's either Apisto or Adoketa... Guess will drop by JZX soon!!!
Thanks for The Encouragement

----------


## Leon

> LFS keep them in partition tanks, very small space. However, you really need to observe closely in such close quarters as these guys are notoriously aggressive fish! That could be why bro Henry's adoketa murdered all tankmates because their territory covers the entire tank. Mine are kept in a 2 x 1.5 x 1.5 and they leave the dithers alone.


How many blue notes for such vibrant colours???

----------


## joopsg

> How many blue notes for such vibrant colours???


Depend where you buy from lor..

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leon

> Depend where you buy from lor..
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


So where is the normal hunting ground??? Other then JZX

----------


## joopsg

Stones, AC or like our bro, illumnae fly to HK for holiday and buy on the way.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## illumnae

This morning they still squabbling for food. After dinner check in on them, guess what I found?  :Very Happy:

----------


## apisto31

Good to see this, bro! Hope they successfully hatch.

----------


## mordrake

Good for you YX
My pair now in isolation due to injuries. don't know from fighting with each other or from the spawning discus.

----------


## joopsg

How bad is the injury?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leon

Nice!!! Hopes Everything goes Well!!!

----------


## mobile2007

Now we got more people breeding adoketa... :Smile:

----------


## mordrake

> How bad is the injury?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


should be fine. Eating and moving around.

Let's hope we see some free swimming fry soon for Illumae  :Smile:

----------


## joopsg

Ya.. My AC pair got some action but no results..

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## mordrake

Guys, do your adoketas play dead? Just put my pair in their own tank and one of them plays dead wheb the other swims near. Looks like the male doing this.

----------


## joopsg

You mean lying down and doing nothing? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## mordrake

Yep, just laying there pretending to be dead.

----------


## joopsg

Mine only does that when flaring..

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leon

> Guys, do your adoketas play dead? Just put my pair in their own tank and one of them plays dead wheb the other swims near. Looks like the male doing this.


Thats something InterestG!!! Must be kind of Funny looking at Them!!! Cheers

----------


## Leon

> Yep, just laying there pretending to be dead.


Well... Just wondering where you gotten your pair from??? Isn't ok to disclose???

----------


## mordrake

Hope just interesting behaviour and not some injuries sustained. Got them from Aquatic Chambers

----------


## illumnae

If its generally lethargic try treating for internal parasites

----------


## Josiah

@illumnae, so have many adoketa fry did you harvest?

----------


## Leon

Hey Henry... Do You know 'how to differentiate The Sex of these Adoketa' or from what Size then it's easier to Differentiate???

----------


## Josiah

> Hey Henry... Do You know 'how to differentiate The Sex of these Adoketa' or from what Size then it's easier to Differentiate???


Wait for them to mature and pair up naturally on their own. I think such pairing is more effective than self bonding.

----------


## Aquanoob

Hi Guys, I am thinking of getting a pair of Adoketa after having no fish in my house for the last few months. Can I check what filter are you all using for a Adoketa setup? HOF, small cannister? Thank you.

----------


## joopsg

I am using HOF.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Josiah

> Hi Guys, I am thinking of getting a pair of Adoketa after having no fish in my house for the last few months. Can I check what filter are you all using for a Adoketa setup? HOF, small cannister? Thank you.


What is the size of your tank?

----------


## Leon

I am running a GEX Slim M Filter on a GEX L Tank!!!

----------


## Leon

Anybody knows Where to get GEX L Tanks plus Oyama paper where LFS help Stick!!! Let me know if There is such Place!!! Thanks

----------


## Leon

Anybody seen those Adoketas JZX brought in??? If have photos... Even Better!!!

----------


## mer2623

Saw it last saturday size around 1inch

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Josiah

> Saw it last saturday size around 1inch
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Many to choose from?

----------


## mer2623

Im not sure now, maybe all gone :-) better call jzx

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Josiah

> Anybody knows Where to get GEX L Tanks plus Oyama paper where LFS help Stick!!! Let me know if There is such Place!!! Thanks


You may want to approach Benjamin from Pet Mart.

----------


## joopsg

> Many to choose from?


Not much to choose from..

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leon

> You may want to approach Benjamin from Pet Mart.


Well... Will try Petmart then!!! Thanks

----------


## marle

bro joop, u selling your ados?

----------


## Josiah

> Not much to choose from..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing this information.

----------


## mordrake

Any experienced keepers can help to sex this? Thanks

----------


## joopsg

Possible use a mirror to make it flare?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## alvinchan80

> Any experienced keepers can help to sex this? Thanks


Bro Mel, I showed to verify with the breeder.. Body shape is female but require a better/sharper photo..

Can you snap and whatsapp me?  :Smile: 

(This female looks gorgeous by the way.. Haha..)

----------


## Josiah

I would agree that this fish swayed towards looking more like a female than a male fish. Based on pictures that I have come across the internet, female tend to look more stout with shorter finnage form. Whereas the male looks more slender, streamlined with flowing fins.

----------


## mordrake

ok some more pics.

----------


## Josiah

The fish looks well taken care off. Well done.

----------


## alvinchan80

> ok some more pics.


It's confirmed a female from the farm after sending them the photos.

Hope this helps bro..

Really like the red red cheeks and fins..

----------


## mordrake

Thanks Alvin for the ID. 
Really lovely after settling down. The platies supplying a regular supply of live feed.
Took out all the guppies first. Fierce.

----------


## Josiah

Your adoketas are lucky to have the luxury of having live feed. Boost their protein intake and hopefully they start to be mating very soon.

----------


## mordrake

New pair from AC
Also got another male for my earlier female. Didn't manage to get pics but they seem to be ok together. 
That female keeps shaking at him  :Very Happy: 

New Pair


New Male


New Female

----------


## joopsg

Nice. What is the tank size?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## mordrake

New pair in 1.5ft and other pair in 2ft

----------


## alvinchan80

> New pair in 1.5ft and other pair in 2ft


looking good bro... hope the female will give a good 'shake' to the male and spawn soon...

----------


## Josiah

Great pair. Any full tank shot?

----------


## marle

the pairs look majestic

----------


## mordrake

Full tank shot. 

1.5ft tank


2ft tank placed sideways

----------


## seudzar

Very nice....!

----------


## joopsg

Bro, care to share your water parameters as my male rarely show the stripes.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## mordrake

Never really measure. Just soil from AC (can't remember name) and RO water. 
I don't even reminerlise the RO. Maybe some bio earth when I occasionally remember  :Very Happy:

----------


## Josiah

Nice tank setup.

----------


## zola0653

Nice and simple setup... Hope they breed for you soon.

----------


## mordrake

Is she ready? Female1

----------


## joopsg

Looks ready.. or maybe already spawn..

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## apisto31

Good luck bro! Very nice pair.

----------


## mordrake

> Looks ready.. or maybe already spawn..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Think have not spawn. Male still shaking to try and lure female into cave. 

The 2nd female's tube looks to have come out too  :Very Happy:

----------


## joopsg

Well done 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leon

It's such Luxury to Have 1.5 feet n 2 feet Tanks!!!  :Well done: 
Some people like me can only Drool!!!  :Roll Eyes: 
Keep Up the Good Work!!!

----------


## ichise

This's a very nice fish , how big it usually grow till ? 
need more tanks now ... hahah

----------


## Leon

Anybody who Bought those Juveniles from JZX??? Wonder is it Easy to keep such Young Adoketas!!!

----------


## s9534891b

yesterday y618 just arrived apistogramma caca or agassizi,according to them.

----------


## joopsg

> yesterday y618 just arrived apistogramma caca or agassizi,according to them.


Please kindly take note this thread is for Ivanacara Adoketas only. For Apistogramma, please kindly use the other thread. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Do you guys have other fishes in your adoketa tank?

----------


## Josiah

Most probably the Adoketas will snack on the smaller fishes found in the tank if the hiding spots in the tank are not sufficient.

----------


## joopsg

I current have 2 L183 and pencilfish. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lionhead

> Anybody who Bought those Juveniles from JZX??? Wonder is it Easy to keep such Young Adoketas!!!


Hi Leon,

I got 5 of them from jzx housed them with my german ram juveniles and platty juveniles.
All doing well so far so good .

----------


## joopsg

uploadfromtaptalk1400924398813.jpg
My newly setup 2ft tank for Ivanacara Adoketas.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Leon

> Hi Leon,
> 
> I got 5 of them from jzx housed them with my german ram juveniles and platty juveniles.
> All doing well so far so good .


That's Great!!! What was the Size when You got Them and What is The Size Now???
i gotten some myself but Not from JZX... About 2 cm when I gotten Them but The Growth Rate differs Much!!! The Biggest is about 5cm n Smallest about 3... That's a lot of Difference!!!

----------


## Leon

> Attachment 41495
> My newly setup 2ft tank for Ivanacara Adoketas.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Sweet!!! Gonna Breed Soon!!!

----------


## joopsg

Thread abit quiet. Time to rumble. Took over a Wild Caught Pair. uploadfromtaptalk1410309854221.jpguploadfromtaptalk1410309874244.jpguploadfromtaptalk1410309888432.jpg

----------


## Leon

Eggs!!! Congrats
Wigglers???

----------


## joopsg

Now wrigglers....

----------


## joopsg

Mother fish keep moving the fries around.

----------


## Leon

> Mother fish keep moving the fries around.


Must be KeepIng Them away from your Prying Eyes!!!
must be a Joy watching!!! Envy

----------


## joopsg

She is ok with me looking at them and moving things around in the tank.

----------


## joopsg

Just to share my joy.

Watch "Ivanacara Adoketa Fries" on YouTube - Ivanacara Adoketa Fries: http://youtu.be/96zu7LcCv5o

----------


## rc311

Congrats!!! They looks good and you have a pretty mother !

----------


## Leon

> Just to share my joy.
> 
> Watch "Ivanacara Adoketa Fries" on YouTube - Ivanacara Adoketa Fries: http://youtu.be/96zu7LcCv5o


Fantastic!!! A Sight to Behold!!!
Congrats

----------


## joopsg

A full tank shot.

uploadfromtaptalk1410849257794.jpg

----------


## Josiah

Congratulations. Well done.

----------


## joopsg

Free swimming day 2

Watch "Ivanacara Adoketa Fries" on YouTube - Ivanacara Adoketa Fries: http://youtu.be/FOInD1vPuWM

----------


## joopsg

Sad to see my adoketa spawn not doing well. But lesson learnt.

----------


## rc311

> Sad to see my adoketa spawn not doing well. But lesson learnt.


None of the fries make it??

----------


## mobile2007

Huh, what happened ? Frys all gone or what? If that's the case they will spawn again pretty soon.

BTW, where did you got this WC pair from ?





> Sad to see my adoketa spawn not doing well. But lesson learnt.

----------


## joopsg

Yes, fries are gone. Time to condition parents again. 
Gotten them from a friend.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

So sad... But never mind. Try again. Good luck

----------


## joopsg

Definitely. Clean up their tank last nite

----------


## rc311

Yes, best of luck next round...

----------


## Josiah

What happen to the fries?

----------


## joopsg

Not very sure but just reduce in numbers daily.

----------


## Josiah

> Not very sure but just reduce in numbers daily.


Did you check your fries especially whether are they suffering from white spots or velvet.

----------


## joopsg

No white spot or velvet. Both parents so eager to take care of their fries. Maybe 1st time having wrigglers stressful for them.

----------


## Josiah

The fries died on its own or the parents consumed them.

----------


## joopsg

Think they will spawn again today...now female cleaning the flowerpot..

----------


## joopsg

As mentioned earlier, laid eggs ard 6plus

----------


## rc311

Congrats bro! That is a lot of eggs. I look forward to your fries report...

----------


## exotic_idiot

Congratulations. ... that's a big mass of eggs there...
Eggs hatch already?

----------


## mobile2007

Congratz... finally we see another brother successfully bred adoketa...

----------


## joopsg

> Congratulations. ... that's a big mass of eggs there...
> Eggs hatch already?


Eggs yet to hatch but should be morning. Estimate lost abt 10% max due to infertile eggs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

> Congratz... finally we see another brother successfully bred adoketa...


mobile2007, with my experience in keeping apistogramma sure make things easier.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

A final look before they hatch


Sent from my iPad using TapatalkImageUploadedByTapatalk1412000358.220055.jpg

----------


## joopsg

Eggs hatched.ImageUploadedByTapatalk1412030647.676855.jpg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

New holding areaImageUploadedByTapatalk1412030676.478991.jpg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Wackytpt

Nice to see you back in apisto.

----------


## joopsg

> Nice to see you back in apisto.


Bro, I am back into fish keeping. Not keeping apistogramma at the moment. Just a pair of Adoketas. When are you coming back?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Lionhead

congratz bro 
hope this time more fries make it  :Smile:

----------


## joopsg

> congratz bro 
> hope this time more fries make it


Definitely more fries this round. Just how well can the parents cope.

----------


## joopsg

Nest with newly hatch friesImageUploadedByTapatalk1412077863.614578.jpg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mobile2007

Oh, the eggs hatched in such a short period of time?

----------


## joopsg

> Oh, the eggs hatched in such a short period of time?


2.5 days for me.

----------


## joopsg

Should be free swimming tomorrow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Josiah

Congratulations. Well done.

----------


## joopsg

> Congratulations. Well done.


Need to see their development.

----------


## aquanick

Great job.. do share how you grow the fries..

----------


## joopsg

> Great job.. do share how you grow the fries..


OK. I am still trying to keep parents with the fries to see how the fries survival rate.

----------


## joopsg

Close of the nest.

----------


## joopsg

Picture of Adoketa Mommy& Daddy
20141002_201505.jpg

----------


## joopsg

So far so good. Now awaiting the fries to swarm around the parents.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

Watch "Free Swimming Ivanacara Adoketa Fries" on YouTube - Free Swimming Ivanacara Adoketa Fries: http://youtu.be/zpRjFfw1TvY

----------


## joopsg

> Watch "Free Swimming Ivanacara Adoketa Fries" on YouTube - Free Swimming Ivanacara Adoketa Fries: http://youtu.be/zpRjFfw1TvY


Sorry. List video as public for viewing.

----------


## joopsg

Something to enjoy.

----------


## joopsg

Watch "Ivanacara Adoketa parents herding fries around." on YouTube - Ivanacara Adoketa parents herding fries around.: http://youtu.be/WczvynhsMyY

----------


## rc311

Wow that is a big brood of fries!!! Hope all grow well .... Good luck!

----------


## joopsg

Watch "Growth after 1.5wks" on YouTube
Growth after 1.5wks: http://youtu.be/fvmr3TBnxCM

----------


## Lionhead

haha so many and nice

----------


## seudzar

So envy..! Well done

----------


## joopsg

> haha so many and nice


You will have your turn really soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

> So envy..! Well done


Hey bro, you have your fair share of spawn...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

An update on the fries.

Growth at 2.5 wks: http://youtu.be/E4j1R_VV3CA

----------


## zonkkie

Looking good! Congrats!

----------


## joopsg

> Looking good! Congrats!


Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## joopsg

Update again. Video taken during feeding time.

Watch "3 wks old" on YouTube
3 wks old: http://youtu.be/ZEfWp-O4Me4

----------


## joopsg

Quick update.

Watch "1 mth old" on YouTube
1 mth old: http://youtu.be/2V22zlHz1sI

----------


## seudzar

Very pretty papa and mama

----------


## joopsg

> Very pretty papa and mama


Thank you, Bro.

----------


## joopsg

Quick update of them at 4.5 weeks old.
http://youtu.be/6R_m1ROpUp0


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

Well done...!

----------


## joopsg

Anyone want to try keeping them?

----------


## seudzar

You selling?

----------


## Josiah

> Anyone want to try keeping them?


You giving away?

----------


## joopsg

> You giving away?


Nope. Will be up for sale.

----------


## Josiah

> Nope. Will be up for sale.


Drop me a private message of your price.

----------


## tureblue82

> Nope. Will be up for sale.


wow nice parents, i am also interested but i must clear my 2.5ft tank first. :Smile:

----------


## Milk

I want!! I want!!!

----------


## joopsg

5wks old 

Watch "5wks old fries" on YouTube
5wks old fries: http://youtu.be/TSvVGEggzwA

----------


## seudzar

Well well done..! Where the papa?

----------


## joopsg

Both parents in the same tank. Never remove


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## pinhole

Nice fries.
Can see mummy guarding them fiercely. Let me know how much you selling. Cheers

----------


## joopsg

> Nice fries.
> Can see mummy guarding them fiercely. Let me know how much you selling. Cheers


Hi Bro, cannot PM you. Maybe you can try contact me at 98246761.

----------


## joopsg

Week 6.

Watch "6wks old Fries" on YouTube
6wks old Fries: http://youtu.be/6wD1ocdaSAo

----------


## outspoken

Bro can pm me the price as well. I have 1 lonely juvenile adoketa. Hoping to add in.

----------


## vic_tan0911

hi bro , may i know your adoketa is WC?
what the Temperature and water PH??

----------


## joopsg

The pair of Adoketas are WC. The temperature is ard 26-28.
pH never measure I am using ADA aqua soil with fine sand as substrate. Peat in canister filter.

----------


## tureblue82

any updates on the fries?

----------


## joopsg

They grown up quite a bit...

----------


## tureblue82

adoketa community so quiet recently..

just got a pair from simplycichlids.

3rd day 
http://youtu.be/aClWirxjh0g

----------


## seudzar

Boss... Busy with work. Last 2 days my male adoketa is a bit crazy, he keep chasing the female all around the tank.

----------


## joopsg

I am having a new spawn back home. Having another inka spawn as well.

----------


## joopsg

> Boss... Busy with work. Last 2 days my male adoketa is a bit crazy, he keep chasing the female all around the tank.


Used to peaceful? Try putting the male in breeding box.

----------


## tureblue82

chase but no injury should be ok :Grin:

----------


## seudzar

Used to be very peaceful, swim side by side. See how things goes, my tank is pretty heavily planted, so no issue for the female to hide.

----------


## Lionhead

> Used to be very peaceful, swim side by side. See how things goes, my tank is pretty heavily planted, so no issue for the female to hide.


monitor abit bro of aggression lvl increases put in breeder box and slowly reintroduce again

----------


## seudzar

Already move the male to a breeder box. He is so aggressive that he refuse to let the female eat and keep chasing her

----------


## tureblue82

Spot my ninja adoketa :Laughing: 
ado.jpg

----------


## joopsg

> Spot my ninja adoketa
> ado.jpg


One at the filter inlet, another at the branch of centre piece driftwood.

----------


## tureblue82

> One at the filter inlet, another at the branch of centre piece driftwood.


keen eyes! :Grin:

----------


## joopsg

Haha. Mine all in a 1.5ft x 1ft x 1ft tank.

----------


## tureblue82

mine is in a 2.5ft tank as per the pic above.

but i think i need to reduce the amount of tetras....keep grabbing my adoketa's food  :Exasperated:

----------


## joopsg

Soon they will turn adoketa fish food.
Mine eat all their tank mates.

----------


## tureblue82

mine seems like quite tame... haha

only the fourth day in the tank.

----------


## seudzar

I have yamatos and Amber tetras in my adoketa, they been there for more than 3 weeks. So far no casulties

----------


## joopsg

> I have yamatos and Amber tetras in my adoketa, they been there for more than 3 weeks. So far no casulties


If they are wild caught, just be careful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## seudzar

They are not wild caught. So far no issue as I feeding them everyday. Unless I starve them.... That will be another issue. Hahaha

----------


## joopsg

After so long, time to update my thread.
This is what I am nursing for the past 2 weeks.

http://youtu.be/jfRRYSf5L5o

----------


## seudzar

Joopsg, how do you prevent the adoketa eggs from growing fungus? Mine layed eggs twice and twice the eggs were infected by fungus

----------


## joopsg

Pm me or whatsapp me.

----------


## rc311

Wow another batch!!! So tempted to have a pair...

----------


## joopsg

> Wow another batch!!! So tempted to have a pair...


Come come. Join me on this side.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

